# Campione D'Italia Questions?



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, my Bianchi San Lorenzo was stolen... among other things, and has left me bikeless. So, I promised myself I wouldn't buy another bike until I replaced a few other items that were nicked. But, I came across this frame and would like to build it up with a classic drivetrain (downtube shifters, etc). I was hoping to get a little more information on this bike. What I was told is that it is an 80's Campione D'Italia. These are the only two photos they gave me. In the photo you can see that it has internal cable routing? Haven't seen this on any bianchi's I've checked out. The guy said the rear dropout spacing is 130mm. Wouldn't that put this at somewhere in the early 90's? He was saying it was an 80's, but I though the dropout spacing was 126mm until the very early 90's. Anyway, he said outside some cosmetic scratches and chips, its in great condition. It has a campy bottom bracket and headset. He can't tell which line though. 

So, is it worth $300 bucks? would love to get some celeste back in my place. If anyone here can enlighten me to the market value and maybe the ride quality would be much appreciated. 

The weather is nice and I'd like to get on some rides but I can't spend much at this point to get her rolling.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

$300 ?

I'd hit it.


----------



## ajayjuneja (Feb 25, 2010)

Definitely a good deal for $300!


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

All decals suggest a mid to late 1990's frame but the decals also suggest that they were applied in an non regular way (see for example the "made in Italy" decal around the downtube instead of the seattube).

It's fake


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

Internal cable routing - I'm thinking 90s.


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

*It is real...*

I have the same bike with the stickers in the exact same location and I am the original owner. I am trying to remember when I purchased mine, and think it was in the very early '90s. 

Mine came with the celeste fork and the Mirage Ergo 8sp setup. This was an Italian Steel tubed frame from Dadaccai.


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

You are the original owner of a frame that has the decals in the wrong place and in another topic you wonder about the use of Deda chromo. Makes you wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

*No need to be insulting....*

Yes, I do have this same frame on my bike, and yes I am the original owner who purchased it new from my LBS. I still have this bike and yes, the decals are in the exact placement as the ones shown in the original thread.

I was inquiring about the opinions of that particular steel, as most of all the threads concerning steel lugged frames are all Columbus in nature. I don't see any issues with asking the Biking community for their opinion in this area.


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

I do apologize, no offense intended (non-native speaker here, I'm Dutch). Still that "made in Italy" decal round the down tube is very, very odd.


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

*No problems...*

I know there are so many variations that it is hard to know what is real sometimes. All I know is that the frame in this picture is exactly matched to mine. I wonder sometimes if it is based more on what country it is sold in.

Jon


----------



## any1butme2 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Question about the Decals*

Are was just wondering if you knew if the decals on the Campione Del Mondo where under or on top of the clear coat. I love the bike but have a serious vendetta against paying companies to advertise for them. I've been looking into purchasing one but would like to remove the decals.

Any info on this?


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

*I will check tonight*

I think the decals are under the Clear coat and can check tonight and post an answer this weekend. The biggest concern is (if they are on top) that the paint will have changed color by exposure to light over the years and removing the decals would show the outline visibly. 

Jon


----------



## any1butme2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome (well not so awesome if they are under, but yea thanks), that would be great if you could check and let me know. Much appreciated. I've been thinking of getting one of the newer models (2010, black) so hopefully there shouldn't be too much fading, but good point, I'll definitely keep it in mind. 

Thanks again


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

+1 on Decals. I have 2 of these and love them dearly...


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

Apologies for the delay. I checked my bike, and the decals appear to be under the clear coat. I guess the only option you might have it to create something you can place over them if you don't want to advertise the brand. Mine is a mid 90's, so I can't say for certain later years weren't slapped on last.

Jon


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Not trying to hijack and apologize but i do have a question with regards to paint. I just picked up one of these from a teamate today. The paint is nicked all over and was curious about touch up paint. I am aware they sell the Celeste replacement but the clearcoat has a pearl finish. Yes, my decals are under the clearcoat as well. Thanks for the help.


----------

